# Greetings from the DEEEP South....



## integraGSR (Jan 4, 2010)

hey Y'all,

Well I just wanted to drop in and say "What Up?" Touch base if you will. Learn and share. That's my intentions. Hope to make friends and a few jokes along the way.


peace out,


----------



## estesj (Jan 4, 2010)

integraGSR said:


> hey Y'all,
> 
> Well I just wanted to drop in and say "What Up?" Touch base if you will. Learn and share. That's my intentions. Hope to make friends and a few jokes along the way.
> 
> ...


whats up bro Im from Florida where u from?


----------



## plantz (Jan 6, 2010)

*hahah DEEEP south. LITTLE NIKKI BITCH!*


----------

